# Tank pics over the last 2 yrs



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here are _most_ of my tanks since I started with plants.
I grow plants better than I scape with them, but I hope to improve over time.. lol

I need to go out n get some more rocks n driftwood
(p.s.--how do I get the pics to go down instead of side to side?? lol)










































































































Edited by GG...you need to go to "manage current attachments" and insert them in the thread, doing a hard return after each attachment to put it on the next line.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wow, i am pretty jealous now... haha. those are some nice plants


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

agreed AMAZING photos...how do you clean the bottom with all those plants?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice pics, looks like you've got tro try a lot of different plants.

to stack the pics , stack the code

like so

[pic] [/pic]

[pic] [/pic]



> agreed AMAZING photos...how do you clean the bottom with all those plants?


you don't


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

...(speechless.)

What kind of substrate do you use for your tanks? They look immaculate if I might say, very nice, I'm honestly at awe with your tanks, beautiful looking plants man.


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow,it's so GREEN


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Tommy Likey


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I think there all beautifull, where are the fish?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Amazing tanks Dippy. Your tanks were my inspiration to do a planted tank about a year and a half ago. I loved it very much but I took it down once I succeeded and moved on to the next adventure of saltwater.
Thanks for all the help you gave me too


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

What is the plant in the first picture in the middle top, the reddish ones?

Your tanks really stand out, especially among piranha owners. We started with plants a couple of months ago. It adds another dimension to our hobby. Very nice pictures, thanks for sharing them.

p.s. like traumatic said, you can go back and edit your picture layout. They appear as you place them, if you have them on one line, they appear in a line, as you have them. If you place them in a column, they are up and down.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dam dippy eggs all this time and i had no idea wow wowowowowowoo

that first tank is so sick if that hair grass would grow in a bit you could deff sent that to the aquascape contests deff

plant questions 1st tank what is the stuff dead middle red yellow

6 pics down what is the short spikey plant its in pic 6 and 7

then the red plant in the 3 pics that are 1 pic up from the bottom

scientific names if you can a short profile (im gonna try and get my lfs to order them )

dammit dippy were do you get acsess to these plant my lfs is good but still have never seen those wow

that first tank is well placed dippy i love it if one of my tanks came out half as good as your did wow well id be all smiles hahahahaha


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dippy come to my house and bring your plants and tools ahhahahahah i need help oh also a extra co2 kit if you got one hahahaha


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

oh the pic thing ///right above were you browse to put the pics in /// there is a attachment box after you write every thing ///hit the enter key till you get the little veritcle line to were you want it/// then go to that attachement box ///and click one of the green x ///this will put the attachemnet on the page// you will see it ///proceed to click all the green x pic you have in the attachement box/// and then space them wen they are on the page as you wish to have them // i had trouble with that toooo

dippy/// once i find this piece of bogwood i have seen a dozen times /// (i cant remenmber what creek i saw it in )// i will send it to you/// its perfect and this will inspire you to do the greatest planted tank you have ever done/// im sure of it it inspires me just looking at it from the car ///


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

haha....lusting after bogwood as you drive by....you've got a sickness, bro.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i cant help it///// im a lanscaper man i love that s--t///// i find myself more and more intrested in landscaping a tank /// the fact that i dont have co 2 is killing my efforts

any wey ///man this piece im talking about it speaks to me ///man it gives me visions // /// thats how i do my landscapes/// i dont touch any thing till i can see it in my head//// every aspect of the final outcome /// i swear im just not right or something but im dead serious//// i can see every plant planted and every rock in place//// before i even lift a finger///


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good dippy!


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

sickest tanks ive ever seen


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

*Thanks a whole lot everyone *for the supportive comments!! Much appreciated. I am currently working on a new tank, but it will be a while before it is near what I want it to look like... I have no driftwood or rocks. I gave them all away, and tossed some because I had a terrible outbreak of cladophora..(a _seemingly_ incurable problem)



StryfeMP said:


> i cant help it///// im a lanscaper man i love that s--t///// i find myself more and more intrested in landscaping a tank /// the fact that i dont have co 2 is killing my efforts
> 
> any wey ///man this piece im talking about it speaks to me ///man it gives me visions // /// thats how i do my landscapes/// i dont touch any thing till i can see it in my head//// every aspect of the final outcome /// i swear im just not right or something but im dead serious//// i can see every plant planted and every rock in place//// before i even lift a finger///


right on, I'm with you!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> dam dippy eggs all this time and i had no idea wow wowowowowowoo
> that first tank is so sick if that hair grass would grow in a bit you could deff sent that to the aquascape contests deff
> plant questions 1st tank what is the stuff dead middle red yellow
> 6 pics down what is the short spikey plant its in pic 6 and 7
> ...


Please ask about which plants you want to know about again, because they all moved thanks to GG









Most of the plants I get are from other hobbyists, not local fish stores. 
Hobbyists have aquired plants from all over the world, and trade among themselves online.
Some speicies would be very hard to get through retail stores----Too hard to grow for the average hobbyist, so they simply don't sell them--not probfitable for them


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I think I'd get lost in every single one of your tanks. Great pics!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Beautiful pics and tanks DIPPY! So relaxing to look at.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dippy whats in pic 1 the middle red yellowish

pic 10 the short spikey plant

pic 12 13 14 the red plant


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> dippy whats in pic 1 the middle red yellowish


_Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'_
This plant likes at least 2wpg, and CO2, or it's looks suffer. It is also very nutrient hungry, and it doesn't take too well to changing water params. Keep them as consistent as possible for it's best health. Moderate


> pic 10 the short spikey plant


_Eriocaulon cinereum_
Massive root feeder, so have a nutrient rich substrate, or use root tabs, and do not move the plant often at all. Other than that, keep it in direct light, and high light and CO2 give this plant the best look. Moderate


> pic 12 13 14 the red plant


In those pics, there are actually 2 red plants. The prominent one is
_Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Pantanal' _
Requires 3wpg, and CO2. Will stunt quickly if nitrates are not kept consistent. Turns pale and even white if iron isn't present in water column. Struggles to grow at all in harder water. Loves low pH, soft water. Peat based soils highly recommended.
Difficult
and the other red one with the rounder leaves is 
_Ludwigia senegalensis _(used to be called _L. sp 'guinea' _)
Soft water, high light, CO2, lots of nutrients preferred. Almost as picky to it's environment as the previous plant. 
Difficult


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks good to me.









do you run open top tanks???


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> looks good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks









Open top tanks are the absolute best looking, but _rimless tanks _are super expensive, and I'm not in the market for one because of that fact.
Also, an open top tank would be bad for piranha keepers lol

I am, however, going to suspend my lighting above my new 75g because I don't have my piranha anymore








It will look much better than the light setting on top, but it will still have that ugly rim.. haha


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> dippy whats in pic 1 the middle red yellowish
> 
> Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'
> This plant likes at least 2wpg, and CO2, or it's looks suffer. It is also very nutrient hungry, and it doesn't take too well to changing water params. Keep them as consistent as possible for it's best health. Moderate


This was the one I was curious about . Thanks.


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

thats freaking awesome big ups man : )


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll post a pic of my new tanks maybe tomorrow or a few days after..

The small tanks should look ok, but the 75g looks awful, because I'm just growing out plants at the moment. No hardscaping of any kind, and therefore, no 'scape' of any kind..



pyrokingbrand said:


> Beautiful pics and tanks DIPPY! So relaxing to look at.


Thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well dippy, when things get overgrown, you can always ship me your extras, haha


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> well dippy, when things get overgrown, you can always ship me your extras, haha


me to me to//// but after///// i get co2 because/// ill be damed if i get my hands on some of those plants and they die in my tank/// id go nuts //hahahahahahha


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Simply put WOW! Very nice tanks. I'd like to go that thick but Im just paranoid about cleaning the bottom. My P's dont sem to make that much of a mess though so I may try. Just absolultey beautiful tanks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> well dippy, when things get overgrown, you can always ship me your extras, haha


Ha, ha, ha I was think the same thing my man







, but I would most likely kill them all


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Seriously.. 
I never throw away overgrowth, because it is a waste. I try to give people good deals-
pay for shipping and a couple bucks for the trouble, and the plants are yours









I am growing out a new tank, so it will be a good while before I need to thin it out.
No need for CO2 if you have lower light. MOST of the plants I have should be fine in 1.5wpg or so.

Thanks Ibanez.. You a guitar player too?


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Simply amazing DiPpY eGgS, a true master of aquatic plant growing and care. Well done Sir!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow man, those tanks are amazing.


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Here are _most_ of my tanks since I started with plants.
> I grow plants better than I scape with them, but I hope to improve over time.. lol
> 
> I need to go out n get some more rocks n driftwood
> ...


Dippy, thanks for all the help with the lighting q's.... I have one other for you.... Where do you get your driftwood? All I can seem to find are the mopani wood in typical chain LFS.... I really like the Nature Aquarium look driftwood like you have in your tanks, with the slender, finger-like branches.

BTW, your tanks are awesome! Can't wait to get my sanchezi in a set up like that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks!
I get my driftwood from this spot at a state park about 2 hrs drive from here. It washes up on shore there. I need more actually.

You drag it home, wirebrush it, then tie to a rock and submerge in a garbage can or something 
until it gets waterlogged


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks!
> I get my driftwood from this spot at a state park about 2 hrs drive from here. It washes up on shore there. I need more actually.
> 
> You drag it home, wirebrush it, then tie to a rock and submerge in a garbage can or something
> until it gets waterlogged


I need to get out more! Thanks for the 411.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

soon you can buy it from me  i will be bringing home a couple of perfect stumps today i post pics of corse dippy gets first pick but im not bringing home any garbage like you see on most of the drfitwood sites i will have all great and the prices should crush any lfs too


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> soon you can buy it from me i will be bringing home a couple of perfect stumps today i post pics of corse dippy gets first pick but im not bringing home any garbage like you see on most of the drfitwood sites i will have all great and the prices should crush any lfs too


well p-man, let me know when yur driftwood comes up for sale.... My 30G finally arrived. I'm waiting on my substrate heater and stat to come in.... Then it will be the scaping! Still trying to figure out if i want to go Iwagumi style or basic driftwood/plants.

I can't seem to locate the rocks I want either. Like I said, i need to get out more!


----------

